# Acoustic guitar self learning



## zik45

So, I have decided I want to learn to play acoustic guitar. Nothing fancy, but it seems like quite a challenge, especially to my piano trained brain. I would like to try self learning, I would like to have your opinion on this acoustic guitar would it fit to a beginner like me? http://www.swisslink.com/products/m..._model_dreadnought_design_acoustic_d-13-1683/ 
Thanks


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

It's a fine instrument, but if your willing to shell out $800 for a guitar, there are some alternatives.


----------



## dstarfish

you might want to try this , www.tabnplay.com


----------



## starthrower

The best thing to do is go to a guitar shop and pick up a number of guitars. Choose the one that feels the best in your hands. I don't recommend self learning to get started. Take some lessons from a good teacher who can give you a good head start, and correct any potential bad habits.

Fingerstyle guitar is the most satisfying for solo playing. You might want to consider a classical guitar and some lessons in this direction. It's the best way to become a self contained music making guitarist, as opposed to playing scales and chords with a plectrum.


----------



## KJohnson

Online free lessons aren't too much different from the real thing. It might actually help stay more focused, with the benefit of being able to play the same thing over and over.


----------



## kv466

It's a fine instrument but like the other person said, for 800 beans you have many better choices...remember if you're gonna get a steel string it has great range but a little weak on the classical side but if you wanna play more comtemporary music then it's the way to go...hope you find what you're looking for


----------

